# NPP Deca or EQ



## BIG D (Sep 22, 2013)

Which would be most friendly on your health? I know EQ causes increased RBC in some and Deca can lead to enlarged heart I believe? Not sure on NPP, but I'd imagine the same as deca since its the same compound. Anyone with any experience or knowledge to this?


----------



## Daniel11 (Sep 22, 2013)

Most anabolic a increase RBC.
Deca and NPP are the same - different esters.  

I find EQ to be mild and have very little sides and can be ran for very long cycles.  At high doses some report anxiety, albeit rather uncommon.  

Deca/NPP have potential prolactin sides etc.  any 19-Nor sides are a possibility.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 22, 2013)

BIG D said:


> Which would be most friendly on your health? I know EQ causes increased RBC in some and Deca can lead to enlarged heart I believe? Not sure on NPP, but I'd imagine the same as deca since its the same compound. Anyone with any experience or knowledge to this?



just like ^^^  said

i think EQ at 400-600mg wk wld be best. 
in my book...the slower the muscle gains....the better(health wise) for u


----------



## BIG D (Sep 22, 2013)

So eq or NPP? Need a consensus here


----------



## kubes (Sep 22, 2013)

BIG D said:


> So eq or NPP? Need a consensus here



Health wise I would still probably go with npp just cause you can get out faster and see the gains from a lower dose. Eq it seems you need to do a lot to really benefit from it and that when you start to notice the sides more. A lower dose of Eq is a waste IMO


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 22, 2013)

BIG D said:


> So eq or NPP? Need a consensus here



Do 400mgs a week of both.


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Sep 22, 2013)

Im running npp 600/wk, eq 1000/wk, var 100/day with test e 250/wk and loving it....best cycle to date...and ive done my share


----------



## BIG D (Sep 22, 2013)

I think when it's time NPP will be my choice


----------



## dudcki27 (Sep 22, 2013)

BIG D said:


> I think when it's time NPP will be my choice



Then at least do 100mgs a day.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 22, 2013)

NPP is awesome in my experience I never got much out of EQ no matter what the dose or length and deca gave me way too many sides high bp, heavy water retention, and lethargy. If I had the option of NPP or tren hex/ace I would definitely go with tren all day but I consider NPP to be one of the more mild compounds in terms of side effects. I have ran NPP up to 600 a week and loved it almost side effect free great steady gains and nice strength/aggression in the gym... "was just right" if I had to sum it up. I have a buddy that swears by it around the gram mark though...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 22, 2013)

Bull_Nuts said:


> Im running npp 600/wk, eq 1000/wk, var 100/day with test e 250/wk and loving it....best cycle to date...and ive done my share




I like this cycle a lot I just would use a lil Tren over the Var, but that's me cause Var doesn't do it for me at all


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 22, 2013)

And just to add-

Right now I am running 150mg/ed of NPP, 50mg TestP, 10iu Slin, 80mcg IGF, 60mcg Clen and I am super happy with the cycle so far. No water retention at all and usually that's a big problem for me too.


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 23, 2013)

BIG D said:


> Which would be most friendly on your health? I know EQ causes increased RBC in some and Deca can lead to enlarged heart I believe? Not sure on NPP, but I'd imagine the same as deca since its the same compound. Anyone with any experience or knowledge to this?



Those side effects you mention are far exaggerated and usually only happens with ABUSE. With proper use you shouldnt have many if any problems. A popular combo with some guys I work with has been using some EQ and DECA together. They seem to have a synergistic effect.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 23, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> Those side effects you mention are far exaggerated and usually only happens with ABUSE. With proper use you shouldnt have many if any problems. A popular combo with some guys I work with has been using some EQ and DECA together. They seem to have a synergistic effect.



I agree I would be more worried about clen and the enlargement of the heart than a 19-nor


----------



## BIG D (Sep 23, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> Those side effects you mention are far exaggerated and usually only happens with ABUSE. With proper use you shouldnt have many if any problems. A popular combo with some guys I work with has been using some EQ and DECA together. They seem to have a synergistic effect.



hey this is good to hear. after seeing a link with a study on nandrolone and heart issues i was concerned. but i guess as with anything esle, abuse is the major factor here. that said, im leaning towards npp. i like what i hear..


----------



## mike1107 (Sep 25, 2013)

I like faster esters better because if any side effect occurs, faster ester will be out of your system quicker but you have to inject more often and more volume 

That being said I am not a big fan of EQ at all unless you run it at very high dosage (at least in my case) 

As for enlarged heart issues, this is the problem with any steroids, it's not only deca related 
So my vote goes for NPP or deca (love both) or a combo deca/EQ

EQ alone ... no thanks


----------



## BIG D (Sep 25, 2013)

hey thanks big mike! ya npp will be my choice


----------



## mike1107 (Sep 25, 2013)

BIG D said:


> hey thanks big mike! ya npp will be my choice



sounds good

or NPP/EQ combo to get the best of both worlds


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 25, 2013)

mike1107 said:


> sounds good
> 
> or NPP/EQ combo to get the best of both worlds



im runnin Test/Deca/EQ/Dbol/Proviron.

only been runnin cpl wks but likin it already.


----------



## mike1107 (Sep 26, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> im runnin Test/Deca/EQ/Dbol/Proviron.
> 
> only been runnin cpl wks but likin it already.



anywhere you see deca + dbol in the same cycle, you already know you will blow up :headbang:


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 26, 2013)

Fwiw I've been having much better results running a bigger dose of npp eod vs a smaller one ed.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 26, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Fwiw I've been having much better results running a bigger dose of npp eod vs a smaller one ed.



Why do you think that is? And what does you running?


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 26, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Why do you think that is? And what does you running?



I think its because I'm doing more at once so my levels are higher.  And I'm doing 200mg eod so its not like there is much falloff because of halflife.


----------



## BIG D (Sep 26, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> I think its because I'm doing more at once so my levels are higher.  And I'm doing 200mg eod so its not like there is much falloff because of halflife.



hey tri good to see you. man this has constantly been debated lol. pin ed, pin eod bla bla. glad to see someone having success pinning LESS often :headbang:


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 26, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> I think its because I'm doing more at once so my levels are higher.  And I'm doing 200mg eod so its not like there is much falloff because of halflife.



I am pinning 120mg ed and it's starting to get old as you well know. I think I am going to go eod like you are. The only thing with me is I miss an inject once a week or so just cause I am rushing around so missing an ed pin is not that big of a deal but missing an eod pin is- not a huge deal but more so than an ed pin.

What about water retention? Noticing any more with 200mg /eod vs 100mg ed? My diet has been total crap since moving so I am all bloated and fluffy anyways from just eating crap. 

I need to get back at it in a more serious way.


----------



## tri-terror (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm wet, but its not terrible.  I'm using test too at 750 and no ai so...


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 26, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> I'm wet, but its not terrible.  I'm using test too at 750 and no ai so...



Yeah I'm not running an AI either, but I am running Bromo at 1.25 mg ed so I think that's helping although I know it's not an AI-
But with the Test I'm only at 50mg TestP ed. I'm enjoying the TestP. I've really had a hard hard time adjusting to it. My body hates the prop eater but I have so much of it that I've decided to force it upon my muscles. And I've noticed a lot less bloat from the Testp than I would from a long ester. So i guess for me at least the myth holds true that short esters will cause less bloat.

I can't wait to add some dbol to this cycle and get my strength up and just blast the shit out of my body for a month and then switch over to a low dose Tren /mast cycle


----------



## mikeystrong (Sep 26, 2013)

I recently ran 600mg/week EQ and loved it. No sides at all. gonna run it a bit higher next time.


----------



## BIG D (Sep 26, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> I'm wet, but its not terrible.  I'm using test too at 750 and no ai so...



why no ai tri?


----------



## bigboy312 (Oct 1, 2013)

Primo, Masteron, EQ 

stay away from Progesteronic gear


----------



## vikingquest (Oct 1, 2013)

bigboy312 said:


> Primo, Masteron, EQ
> 
> stay away from Progesteronic gear



Why do you dislike deca and tren so much? I can see tren, it has lots of sides but I see a bunch of posts saying not to run deca at all or only 200 -300 mgs a week. Can you explain your reasoning on this?


----------

